# Official post your gaming videos



## Punk

We didn't had this thread so I thought I'll start it 

Here is a small video I made while trying out Universe Sandbox²:


----------



## Darren

I'm not even going to link my paltry Youtube videos.

My voice dropped waaaayyyy too late and nobody needs to hear that.


----------



## Geoff

Darren said:


> I'm not even going to link my paltry Youtube videos.
> 
> My voice dropped waaaayyyy too late and nobody needs to hear that.


Now I want to hear this haha


----------



## spirit

A bit of Dirt 3 I recorded.


----------



## Punk




----------



## Punk

Zlatannnnn

http://plays.tv/video/56f1b6549f2494a78a


----------



## Agent Smith

Big FS2004 fan. Been playing for about 9 years now. In the process of creating Area-51 (KXTA). This is me flying into that secret airbase test facility in a F-22 Raptor with a customized cockpit I created. My FS2004 install is a little over 50GB in size. Backed up to two locations. One is an external drive kept in a fire proof safe. LOL :lol: I'm landing on 14R which is towards the middle of the longest runway. Although I'm going to change that so you land at the end (threshold) instead. Was a little rusty when I took this since I didn't play for a while. I turned onto the taxi way a little too late. Video stuttered as well while my landing gear was coming down. The multiple beeps you hear are from the middle, inner and outer markers from both ILS's on that runway. That's why I need to change this.








Ah what the hell. I'll share these two as well. 


My first FS video. Audio sucks. Used Windows Movie Maker. The 737 is using the default livery. 








I also enjoy flying the Beechcraft 1900D.


----------



## Punk

Agent Smith said:


> Big FS2004 fan. Been playing for about 9 years now. In the process of creating Area-51 (KXTA). This is me flying into that secret airbase test facility in a F-22 Raptor with a customized cockpit I created. My FS2004 install is a little over 50GB in size. Backed up to two locations. One is an external drive kept in a fire proof safe. LOL :lol: I'm landing on 14R which is towards the middle of the longest runway. Although I'm going to change that so you land at the end (threshold) instead. Was a little rusty when I took this since I didn't play for a while. I turned onto the taxi way a little too late. Video stuttered as well while my landing gear was coming down. The multiple beeps you hear are from the middle, inner and outer markers from both ILS's on that runway. That's why I need to change this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah what the hell. I'll share these two as well.
> 
> 
> My first FS video. Audio sucks. Used Windows Movie Maker. The 737 is using the default livery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also enjoy flying the Beechcraft 1900D.



I'm hesitating in getting this game or Kerbal, both of which seem time consuming


----------



## Agent Smith

You may want to use FSX. The visuals are a lot nicer. I use FS2004 the most due to me having so much invested in it. I do have FSX, but haven't reinstalled it. The PMDG 737NGX is really nice in FSX. 






The 737 NG in FS2004 is nice, but it seems there are more features in the NGX. For one, the HUD is absent in FS2004.


----------



## Punk

Snipped and fell down the roof + Level destruction on Bf4

http://plays.tv/video/5713791a50476c3adf/sniper-down-the-roof-levolution-


----------



## Calin

Battlefront performance on my rig


----------



## Darren

Calin said:


> Battlefront performance on my rig



Could not render it above 1080p?


----------



## Calin

A very underrated game running on my rig.





@Darren I had Shadowplay set to 1080p60


----------



## Calin

aaand some BF4. Sorry for the short video, the round ended fast.


----------



## Punk

BF4:


----------



## Darren

@Punk That music choice does not surprise me in the least.


----------



## Punk

Darren said:


> @Punk That music choice does not surprise me in the least.


It actually varies a lot! Lately it has been Dire Strait, Musk Ox, sometimes Hip Hop, sometimes Reggae, sometimes Metal


----------



## Punk

More BF4 :


----------



## Calin

Man it looks like all you do is snipe


----------



## Punk

Calin said:


> Man it looks like all you do is snipe



Pretty much, been sniping since MoH:AA


----------



## Calin

Punk said:


> Pretty much, been sniping since MoH:AA


I only snipe on hardcore servers. I suck at getting headshots.


----------



## Calin

A very underrated game running on my rig
No GSync


----------



## C4C

I tried streaming today using OBS and my iGPU... It didn't go so well.

Recording locally is fine however so I suspect it's a lack of encoding power seeing that the CPU is doing EVERYTHING.

New YouTube channel.. Hope to upload stream highlights and other gaming/tech videos once I get my RX 480 (two weeks after ordering, it's still on back-order )


----------



## Punk

Elite Dangerous... The whole galaxy in 1:1 scale, for any explorers out there. I have about 19 hours of gameplay right now and it is slowly becoming one of the best games I've played. I have the normal version, the expansion allows you to land on planets. The main three ways you can play this game are either explorer (selling your data once you've come back from a deep exploring travel), bounty hunter (name says it all , space combat!) or trader (kinda hard to be efficient but there are tons of help for that). When you start, your missions are basically getting merchandise from point A to  point B, then when you get money you can upgrade your spaceship and look for other types of missions. There is also a whole interesting storyline full of politics.

Here is a short video of me finding a double sun while jumping from system to system (I was getting merchandise to another system) through FSD.


----------



## Punk

_Glitch said:


> Made this video a year ago comparing Kubuntu 14 to Windows 7 in startup and shutdown time.
> Both computers are exactly the same and are both a day old (so their harddrives have not started slowing down yet).


This is a post your gaming video thread


----------



## _Glitch

Lol. Sorry about that. Didn't say so in the tread title. Removed it.


----------



## Punk

_Glitch said:


> Lol. Sorry about that. Didn't say so in the tread title. Removed it.


No harm done, I thought the thread being in the Video Games section would be enough


----------



## Punk

Two new videos of this amazing game:


----------



## Punk

Almost hit an asteroid while fighting in an asteroid belt in the dark


----------



## voyagerfan99

Here's my playthrough of Firewatch


----------



## Punk

Star Wars in Elite Dangerous.


----------



## Origin Saint

GUYS.  Finally got to where I can record stuff again, primarily wanted to record RB4 gameplay after I got into it on RB3 years and years ago.

Here's one:






Also got some year old clips from 100%-ing cases in L.A. Noire:


----------



## Darren

Origin Saint said:


> GUYS.  Finally got to where I can record stuff again, primarily wanted to record RB4 gameplay after I got into it on RB3 years and years ago.
> 
> Here's one:



As somebody that's pretty good at RB drums (and modest) this is just god damn nuts. Particularly on that sorry excuse Rock Band calls a bass drum pedal. Dem double hits are noice, couldn't ever get those on my plastic pedal.


----------



## Origin Saint

Darren said:


> As somebody that's pretty good at RB drums (and modest) this is just god damn nuts. Particularly on that sorry excuse Rock Band calls a bass drum pedal. Dem double hits are noice, couldn't ever get those on my plastic pedal.



Subscribe for more goodies then. I've got 10 videos sitting in the YT upload queue overnight tonight. There will be much more to come.


----------



## Origin Saint

@Darren Here you are, good sire


----------



## Calin

Playing BF1 with a bolt action rifle that only has iron sights. It's hard at first but once you get used to it, it becomes really fun. I picked the M.95 because it has the fastest rate of fire, even though it has no sweet spot.


----------



## Punk

The most realistic FPS I've played in regards of recoil and aim was DoD:S to be honest. BF1 looks fun but it also looks a lot like BF4 in WWI...


----------



## Origin Saint

@voyagerfan99 My turn


----------



## Origin Saint

New stoof uplooded.  I play more than drums sometimes lol


----------



## voyagerfan99

Origin Saint said:


> @voyagerfan99 My turn


How'd you like it? I haven't had a chance to watch your video yet.

I started recording some Vive gameplay. Here's a few songs in Audioshield.


----------



## Darren

Audioshield is my favorite VR game by far. Haven't play a few lot but that's usually my choice when I'm at my friend's place that has it.


----------



## Origin Saint




----------



## Calin

Was doing good as a sniper in BF1 so I decided to turn on NVidia share and ended up with this recording.


----------



## Calin

Trying out the Forumla 2018 mod by RSS for Assetto Corsa.


----------

